# Coyotes during other hunts



## Bulldog (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I remember seeing a similar post on this topic a while back, so forgive me if I'm beating a dead horse, but I've noticed a part in the proclamation that basically states you can't hunt coyotes with a rifle while another hunt is in progress in that area. I know the way around it is to use a shotgun, but have any of you had experience with that or is it really something they will bust you for? I would like to go after some coyotes where I deer and elk hunt, but basically anywhere in the mountains is off limits from August to December according to what the proclamation says. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bulldog said:


> I think I remember seeing a similar post on this topic a while back, so forgive me if I'm beating a dead horse, but I've noticed a part in the proclamation that basically states you can't hunt coyotes with a rifle while another hunt is in progress in that area. I know the way around it is to use a shotgun, but have any of you had experience with that or is it really something they will bust you for? I would like to go after some coyotes where I deer and elk hunt, but basically anywhere in the mountains is off limits from August to December according to what the proclamation says. Any thoughts or ideas?


I think you can hunt coyotes when ever with what ever. I don't remember any restrictions. I wish they had a restriction with a fire arm during the archery hunt, but I don't think they do.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

From the 2009 proclamation:



> During most of Utah's big game hunts, the areas where the hunts take place become what Utah law defines as "temporary game preserves."
> 
> Temporary game preserves are any area in Utah *where a bull elk, buck pronghorn, moose, bison, bighorn sheep or Rocky Mountain goat hunt is taking place*. In addition, *all limited-entry buck deer areas and CWMU*s in Utah are considered temporary game preserves while hunts are taking place on them.
> 
> If you do not have a valid permit to hunt on a temporary game preserve, you may not carry a firearm or archery equipment in the field while a hunt is taking place.


Exceptions are made for those who are licensed to hunt upland game or waterfowl (as long as they only possess firearms and archery equipment that are legal for taking upland game or waterfowl), livestock owners, and concealed firearm permit holder (as long as the taking of game does not occur).

From a legal perspective, I think *these rules are illegal* - the legislature has NOT given DWR authority to regulate the possession of firearms or to nullify our constitutional rights to bear arms at ANY time, let alone when hunts are ongoing, but the rules are there none-the-less and if you are caught with a firearm or are coyote hunting during one of these hunts you could be charged.

And you could potentially use a shotgun, but only if you're licensed to hunt waterfowl or upland game AND it is legal to do so at that time/place.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The DWR has a very difficult task trying to inforce hunting and fishing regulations over thousands of miles of remote areas. It is virtually imposible to catch offenders in the act of committing offences. So the DWR makes regulations that make it easier to inforce . Example: It is not only illegal to "catch" more than your limit of fish. it is illegal to "possess" more than your limit. I think the regulations about hunting cyotes is another example. If you are packing a rifle in a big game hunting area without the appropriate license you could just say you are hunting cyotes, thus the regulations are written to make inforcement easier. Whether or not this is technically constitutional might be debatable but the fact remains that they do get a way with it. So if you are packing a rifle around durring a big game hunt and claim to be hunting cyotes, you might be in trouble. But if you were to shoot a cyote while legally hunting deer, I doubt that anyone would care except maybe for a sheep rancher who would be quite grateful.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am sure that the poachers are going to read that law and say "OH my I cannot take a firearm out to the hills because the proclamation says I cant". Another law that serves no purpose.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to see someone get busted for this and then have it overturned in court on the constitutional basis that was mentioned. You can bet the law would be changed afterwards. 

+1 Reb.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

About six years ago my brother in law and I got up one morning to go hunt some coyotes over in Boxelder county. After a morning of calling and moving and calling and moving we saw nothing. Driving down a dirt road in the middle of nowhere a C/O stopped us and asked us if we were hunting deer. We said no and that we were after coyotes. We were in full camo, with our rifles (30-30, and a .243 win unloaded) in the front seat next to each of us driving around in prime deer habitat. Well come to find out, it was the opener of the Muzzle Loader hunt! Yeah, I about died. We just explained that we were hunting coyotes. He checked our arms and let us go with the advise of not huting dogs during the deer hunts to avoid confusion. Now we weren't out in the field when we were checked, we were just driving down the road, so that may have stopped him from writing up citations. Who knows. The funny part is that if we had been muzzle loading for deer we both could have taken really nice bucks. I guess a wounded rabbit call raises the curiosity of some deer.


----------

